# Bad pin, that sucked!  Lesson learned....



## ColoradoJay (May 5, 2015)

So, I've become a fan of using the quads as my injection site.  I tried the glutes, but I don't feel like I can get enough of a look at the needle when I'm aspirating to make sure I didn't get a vein to feel comfortable.  Something nice about having it right there in front of you where you've got good leverage.

Well, I moved down to 23g needles from 25g the other day, to move to faster injections.  The 25g was taking forever with my deca, which runs thicker than my test-e.  I ran the test-e first, no issues.  Moved up about an inch on my quad and stuck - immediately, my entire quad starts twitching.  Didn't hurt, per se, but it was twitching like someone was hitting me with an electrical charge.  It stopped, though, so I went ahead and injected.  Probably shouldn't have done that.....two days later, I'm walking without a limp again.  Ouch!

Might not have helped that I did quad isolating squats later that day.  Like dumping salt in the wound.


----------



## bronco (May 5, 2015)

1- why aspirate?
2- why are you injecting test and deca separate?

Sounds like you hit a nerve, it happens no big deal


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 5, 2015)

bronco said:


> 1- why aspirate?
> 2- why are you injecting test and deca separate?
> 
> Sounds like you hit a nerve, it happens no big deal



1 - Aspirating to make sure I don't hit a vein with the injection, which from what I understand, results in you feeling like you're going to die for a few minutes, and generally is very, very bad for your system
2 - I've thought about combining them.  Frankly, with the 25g needle, I couldn't even feel the injection, so I didn't feel the need to.  Now that I've moved down to 23g, I'm definitely reconsidering


----------



## Beefcake (May 5, 2015)

Yea I'd combine them into one shot.  It's easier and less pinning.  I used to do the quads but found out I hit too many nerves.  Now I do glutes in the bathroom with the mirror.  A lot easier and painless.


----------



## Shane1974 (May 5, 2015)

I don't aspirate, bro. I only pin glutes and never aspirate. My doctor never aspirates...so why should I???


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2015)

People still aspirate?


----------



## Beefcake (May 5, 2015)

I don't either.  If you hit a vein you'll feel it and pull it out.  Glutes are tough enough to shoot, let alone to aspirate.


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 5, 2015)

Good advice - thanks y'all.  I'll try moving to the glutes without aspiration.


----------



## bronco (May 5, 2015)

I've had 4 shots from the doctors office in the past year and half not one did they aspirate


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 5, 2015)

bronco said:


> I've had 4 shots from the doctors office in the past year and half not one did they aspirate



Yeah, I actually just read some official looking medical guidance re: the injection of toxoids and vaccines that says NOT to aspirate:


----------



## trodizzle (May 5, 2015)

Twitching eh? Sounds like maybe you hit a nerve ending maybe?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 5, 2015)

I have had the twitch before in my delts it feels like the muscle is bearing down on the pin not a cool feeling and a whole lot of extra pip for sure


----------



## snake (May 5, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> People still aspirate?



Every time brother. Takes 1/2 second. I will say I NEVER got blood back in the syringe. Glutes are a bitch but zero pip.

Given the choice, pin right after legs, not before.


----------



## juuced (May 5, 2015)

yup.... I have never aspirated in my 4 years of doing TRT and cycles.  Never had one issue come up.


----------



## AlphaD (May 5, 2015)

You are gonna hit a nerve occasionally, it happened to me sent my leg into a spasm with needle still.  You are gonna hit a vein sometime too.  It happens.  My legs have squirted blood out more then the evil dead movie........its all part of it..... But i will say pin quads after you did a previous night leg workout, yea i mad myself sore too.....


----------



## ripped_one (May 5, 2015)

Hitting nerves is always fun.  Quad starts flopping around like a beached seal, good times haha.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 5, 2015)

I know quads are the easiest to pin and all.... And I also pin my quads but it's a good idea to get away from them. They do have many veins in them and nerves 

One time I was pinning my quad and my foot sstarted twitching like you did. Another time my quad did the same. Also since starting to pin quads only there are some spots that I can not pin anymore. The oil just will not go in and I have to repin... Idk if that's good 

The worst story of them all is I had a buddy who was pinning his quads and hit a vein or something serious. He asperated with no blood. Pinned And within 3-5 MINS after the pin his whole leg started turning purple/blue. He had to go to the er.  

Now how possible is that gunna happen to me or you ....Idk.  but it's good to be able to pin other then just your quads


----------



## Seeker (May 5, 2015)

I have never nor will I ever pinn in the quads. Too much going on there.. How can you go wrong pinning in the buttocks? I've been pinning a very long time and I've NEVER had problems like some of you have pinning in the quads. I had the cough once and that's it!


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 5, 2015)

Same here pink..some places in my quads just wont let me push the plunger in.

I pin my quads 80% of the time. I also aspirate all the time. Aspiration isnt wrong or right so if you deel comfortable not doing it than more power to you. I aspirate because 90% of the time I will have blood return no matter where I pin. I just have a **** ton of blood in my body haha sometimes I think it just pools in the areas I pin. Either way blood or no blood im 25% garanteed to get the cough in any product. Mad sweats and coughing makes me run around my house punching shit cause I dont have time for that! 

Everyone has thier  own issues or thier own way of doing it...just get the dam oil in your body


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 5, 2015)

snake said:


> Every time brother. Takes 1/2 second. I will say I NEVER got blood back in the syringe. Glutes are a bitch but zero pip.
> 
> Given the choice, pin right after legs, not before.


I am the exact opposite......once you've worked out your muscles are still pumped, full of blood and hard.......if I pin prior to a work out I'm fine, afterwards and I pay for it for a couple of days.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 5, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> I know quads are the easiest to pin and all.... And I also pin my quads but it's a good idea to get away from them. They do have many veins in them and nerves
> 
> One time I was pinning my quad and my foot sstarted twitching like you did. Another time my quad did the same. Also since starting to pin quads only there are some spots that I can not pin anymore. The oil just will not go in and I have to repin... Idk if that's good
> 
> ...


IDK either, I've been pinning quads for years, no aspiration.  I've hit a nerve several times and even had some blood squirt out from nicking a vein, but no cough or anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Azog (May 6, 2015)

I guess I'm the only one still aspirating...


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2015)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I am the exact opposite......once you've worked out your muscles are still pumped, full of blood and hard.......if I pin prior to a work out I'm fine, afterwards and I pay for it for a couple of days.



This is my approach also.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2015)

I rotate my injection sites:

Left VG
Right quad (top)
Left quad (side)
Right quad (side)
Left quad (top)
Right VG


----------



## wabbitt (May 6, 2015)

When doing quads, don't jam the pin in.  Stick it slowly, and if you start feeling pressure, pull it out, grab a new pin, and try a different spot.  You can usually tell you are about to hit a nerve before any real damage is done that way.  To me, it's worth an extra pin to not be hobbling around in excruciating pain for the next 3 days.


----------



## Paolos (May 6, 2015)

Quads are a bitch but a necessary evil when using short esters. My right quad is extra sensitive guessing due to being
right handed and pinning that one more. When I hit the nerve I yank it out just as quick as it went in. You'll get used to it
just pop it again.


----------



## Yaya (May 6, 2015)

I inject in the tricep and chest so I hardly have this problem


----------



## ERandICU-RN (May 6, 2015)

100 % you hit a nerve. No doubt about it. That's how one ER doc I work with knows when he's hit a nerve to do nerve blocks with lidocaine. He inserts the needle, and then he waits for the twitch of a finger if he's trying to deaden a finger. Then he injects the lido. Most docs inject the lido everywhere and hope the hit a nerve with it- they wind up using a lot more than they have to


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 6, 2015)

I never pin quads. To much action in there. I hit a few nerves back in the day, and turned off the quads for good.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 6, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> When doing quads, don't jam the pin in.  Stick it slowly, and if you start feeling pressure, pull it out, grab a new pin, and try a different spot.  You can usually tell you are about to hit a nerve before any real damage is done that way.  To me, it's worth an extra pin to not be hobbling around in excruciating pain for the next 3 days.



Stop waisting pins bro. You dont have to toss a pin just because you pulled it out to try a different spot. Whats on the pin came from your body and will not infect you upon re insertion. That would be like pulling up blood from aspiration and throwing away all the gear, your own blood is not going to cause an infection. Ive done this a million times. Its alot harder to get an infection from a needle than most think.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (May 7, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Well, I moved down to 23g needles from 25g the other day, to move to faster injections.  The 25g was taking forever with my deca, which runs thicker than my test-e.



Combine the Deca and Test in one 25g syringe and heat it up. It will go in very smoothly.


----------



## wabbitt (May 7, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Stop waisting pins bro. You dont have to toss a pin just because you pulled it out to try a different spot. Whats on the pin came from your body and will not infect you upon re insertion. That would be like pulling up blood from aspiration and throwing away all the gear, your own blood is not going to cause an infection. Ive done this a million times. Its alot harder to get an infection from a needle than most think.



Pins are cheap.  They do dull even with one stick.  I just don't like using dull pins.


----------



## JAXNY (May 7, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> 1 - Aspirating to make sure I don't hit a vein with the injection, which from what I understand, results in you feeling like you're going to die for a few minutes, and generally is very, very bad for your system
> 2 - I've thought about combining them.  Frankly, with the 25g needle, I couldn't even feel the injection, so I didn't feel the need to.  Now that I've moved down to 23g, I'm definitely reconsidering



Every time you pin yourself you create some scar tissue,  so the less you can pin the better. Its fine to mix any oils unless you're doing a high volume I wouldn't separate them.


----------



## SilverBack (May 21, 2015)

whats aspirating???
i pin both quads in a day cuz i shoot 6 cc a day


----------

